# Photos of Eibach Sway Bars for Spec V



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Uninstalled solid front bar. I will install it Saturday morning. Too damn hot now!









Installed adjustable rear solid bar. It has three settings (see instructions below).









Both bars (not all pieces shown).









The front is 25mm and the rear is 19mm thick.

Install instructions here.

They are $379.99 here: 
http://www.slickcar.com/productdetails.asp?ProductID=2560


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

look very nice, but man so expensive


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

tekmode said:


> * look very nice, but man so expensive *


The price for performance 

You can notice the difference in handling like night and day. It is worth the upgrade.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Not night day but more like from dusk and dawn...lol
j/k there is a difference but IMO its only a 200 dollar worth difference


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

yea if you like to race around corners


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

any idea how these compare to the NISMO sway bars? Are they the same size?


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

They look smaller.

Nismo Specs:

R-tune Rear Adjustable 25mm diameter sway bar, solid steel. (price $200.03) www.nismoparts.com 

S-Tune Front 2003-2004 Sentra, SE-R and Spec V, 23mm solid steel. (price $200.66) www.nismoparts.com 

I dont get why they have the Front sway bar as S-Tune and the Rear sway bar as R-Tune. so dont ask heh.


----------

